#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  CROWN XLS-602

## sntho0

Hoi,

Kan iemand mij z'n ervaringen vertellen over de CROWN XLS-602 amp?

BVD

----------


## davehouben

Poeh XLS 602 zegt me ff niks. Weet alleen dat Crown echt geen rotzooi is. Wij gebruiken de Macro-Tech serie(2400 - 3600 - 5002) tja en das gewoon echt ultiem materiaal hoor! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Michel_G

Volgens mij zijn er al genoeg topics geweest over de XLS serie van crown, maar ok. (of topics waar iets over deze versterker gezegt werd)

Heb er geen ervaring mee, weet wel dat dit de echte budgetline van crown is. Maar volgens mij geen beroerde versterker. Heb wel eens foto van de binnenkant en zag er opzich netjes uit. (en heb hem nu 1 keer gehoord en klonk opzich niet slecht)

----------


## arie

zijn redelijk goede buget eindtrappen is oorspronkelijk dacht ik een ondwerp van c-audio(crown heeft dit bedrijf geloof ik overgenomen.dit bedrijf bestaat volgens mij ook niet meer, ze hebben wel de producten toegevoegd aan het crown assortiment (daarom heeft crown nu dus ook een budget eindtrapje)Dacht dat de puls serie van crown ook een soort van ontwerp van c-audio is (misschien wel oem product)volgens mij zijn deze eindtrappen vergelijkbaar met de q66 en de s1200.zal ook ongeveer het zelfde kosten.De c audio eindtrappen hebben bij een oom van mij in het cafe gehangen en deden het zeer goed.(geloof dat ze in de tijd dat het c audio was iets van b602 heten)ze zien er in het crown jasje trouwens wel iets anders uit,frontje is dacht ik anders.Veel meer kan ik je er niet over vertellen,is gewoon en leuk eindtrapje voor het geld.groeten arie

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door arie_
> 
> zijn redelijk goede buget eindtrappen is oorspronkelijk dacht ik een ondwerp van c-audio(crown heeft dit bedrijf geloof ik overgenomen.dit bedrijf bestaat volgens mij ook niet meer, ze hebben wel de producten toegevoegd aan het crown assortiment.......
> 
> (geloof dat ze in de tijd dat het c audio was iets van b602 heten)..........



C-audio kwam onder de Harman international company te vallen. (zelfde groep waar ook crown onder valt) Harman wou echter niet dat C-audio concurent zou worden van crown, en heeft daarom dus C-audio bij crown gevoegd. (zijn bij mijn weten inderdaad wat dingen door crown overgenomen, ook qua bepaalde ontwerpen, maar weet niet precies welke) C-audio bestaat ondertussen niet meer. (althans website enzo is nog wel online, maar info e.d. lopen via harman groep. (word ook op de C-audio site naar crown verwezen  :Big Grin: )

Zal waarschijnlijk de GB 602 van C-audio zijn geweest. (De GB reeks was de budget reeks van C-audio)

Maar ok, dat was een beetje offtopic, back on topic nu weer  :Smile:

----------


## VERVALLEN

Ikzelf heb de crown XLS-602 hier thuis staan.
Daarvoor had ik de equinox audio centron (tegenwoordig amcrom genoemd).
Aangezien mijn vorige versterker net iets te weinig vermogen had heb ik de XLS-602 aangeschaft.
Er zijn ook de XLS-202 en XLS-402 te verkrijgen.

Van degelijkheid zijn ze echt enorm goed. Ze hebben een softstart systeem waardoor de hoge aanloopstromen geminimaliseerd blijven (bij aanzetten van amp), ze bevatten zeer degelijke beveiligingskringen (temp, clip, dc, overbelasting, kortsluiting,...)

Hun fronregeling (volume) gebeurt in voelbare stapjes (dus geen gewone potmeter)

Ze hebben 2 zeer goede ingebouwe ventilatoren steken. Ze zuigen aan de voorkant, en blazen aan de achterkant.
En geloof me, ge hoort ze draaien want ze maken echt veel wind lang achter. Versterker loopt dus niet warm waardoor de elektronica uitermate in safe temp blijft.
Ik gebruik de amp voor 2 TR-125 boxen van JBL, maar deze PA heeft véél meer in zijn mars waardoor hij echt op feesten en fuiven een onmisbaar hulpmiddel is. Van prijs vallen ze goed mee. Ongeveer iets van een  750 / stuk voor de 602 PA. (= richtprijs in België)
Het is echt een klasse versterker!

QSC en dergelijke zullen duurder zijn, maar de kwaliteit is bijna 't zelfde!
In ieder geval, de crown xls-602 is vééééél beter tov JB-Systems, Skytec, Velleman, ...
Maja die lege dozen van versterkers zijn dan ook stukken goedkoper.
(300 à 400)

----------


## sntho0

Bedankt voor de info.

Ik had al eens ergens gelezen dat het goede amps zijn, maar wilde graag van meerdere mensen hun ervaringen.

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sntho0_
> 
> Bedankt voor de info.
> 
> Ik had al eens ergens gelezen dat het goede amps zijn, maar wilde graag van meerdere mensen hun ervaringen.




U gaat die aankoop zeker niet beklagen! Dat garandeer ik je!

----------


## sntho0

Hallo,

Inmiddels is het besluit gevallen om een stel JBL JRX-125 boxen aan te schaffen. 
Tijdens het testen hing er een Yamaha p5000s aan.
Klonk perfect! Deze is 2x750 wrms bij 4Ohm.
Toch gingen de cliplampjes regelmatig aan, dus denk ik, of hij moet gewoon zachter of
de versterker kan nog zwaarden. De P7000S misschien? Maar is dit verstandig? Ik bedoel;
de boxen zijn 500 wrms en het houdt toch een keer op?
Ook is mijn oog nog gevallen op de Numark Dimension 4. Helaas maar 2 x 660 wrms bij 4 Ohm, maar
verder een heel compleet ding en een stuk goedkoper, ook nog goedkoper dan de Crown.
Wat denken jullie er van? Zou dit verstandig zijn? Ik hoor het graag.

Bij deze de specs. van de Numark dimension4.

 Full LED meter display with clip indicators
 Crossover for Subwoofer on rear for each channel
 Subwoofer Frequency adjust knobs: 20-200 Hz
 Stereo/Mono front panel selector
 DC output protection and Short circuit protection
 DIP switch to engage internal compression limiter
 DIP switch for 30Hz/50Hz low frequency roll off filters
 Balanced XLR & 1/4" (6.3mm) input
 XLR balanced outputs (thru)
 5-way binding banana plug channel outputs
 3 Speakon outputs for Channels A/B/Bridge
 Recessed Bridge control switch
 2x dual speed fans coupled with heatsink cooling for extra protection
 Ground Lift Switch
 Total Harmonic Distortion: Less than 0.002%
 Input sensitivity & Impedance: 1.0 V RMS (0 dBV)
 Hum & Noise: 100 dB, unweighted
 Rear Panel Reset button

Dimension 4
850W RMS @ 2 Ohms, 1KHz, 1% THD per channel (stereo)
660W RMS @ 4 Ohms, 1KHz, 1% THD per channel (stereo)
412W RMS @ 8 Ohms, 1KHz, 1% THD per channel (stereo)
1900W RMS @ 4 Ohms, 1KHz, 1% THD (mono bridged)
1350W RMS @ 8 Ohms, 1KHz, 1% THD (mono bridged)

Total Harmonic Distortion: Less than 0.002%
Input sensitivity & Impedance: 1.0 V RMS (0 dBV)
Hum & Noise: 100 dB, unweighted
Power Consumption: 10A @ 120V AC 120V/60Hz or 220V/50Hz switchable
Frequency Response: 10Hz - 40 kHz, +/- 1 dB
Dimensions: 3.5" H x 19" W x 15.9" D / 880mm x 483mm x 405mm
Weight: 31 lbs. / 14kg

----------


## VERVALLEN

bekijk uitgebreid de specs van crown toch nog maar eens hoor.
Aleja, ik vind deze PA zeker op en top.

----------


## Master ®

crown  versterker zeker kopen krijg je geen spijt van :Wink:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Master ®_
> 
> crown  versterker zeker kopen krijg je geen spijt van




Master (R), 

dat heb je nu eens mooi gezegd se! :Wink: 

Numark is niet slecht wat CD-spelers betreft, maar qua versterkers zou ik toch ook enkel QSC , Crown, Amcron, Bitner aanraden.

----------


## sntho0

En de Yamaha dan?

----------


## sis

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Master ®_
> 
> crown  versterker zeker kopen krijg je geen spijt van



Wel even opletten Master  :Big Grin: 
De ene crown is de andere niet !!!!!
De ene crest is de andere niet !!!!!
De ene QSC is de andere niet !!!!!!!
Ik wil daarmee zeggen dat deze fabrikanten budget versterkers maken die totaal niet te vergelijken zijn met hun topeindtrappen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Master , welke ervaring heb je met eindtrappen  [?][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][:0]
sis

----------


## PowerSound

XLS is helaas niet de naam "CROWN/AMCRON" niet waard.  :Frown: . Geluidskwaliteit is goed. Maar helaas zijn de componenten erg strikt bemeten.
Ook is de achterkant bijna leeg. Geen limiters, geen bridge mode (moet je zelf kabel in elkaar steken) etc.

Ook wordt de XLS vrij warm en kan NIET onder 2 Ohms draaien, en 4Ohms met subs is niet aangeraden.

Voor de prijs zou je iets beter kunnen vinden (qua prijs/kawliteit). Pas op, geluidskwaliteit is goed, maar de rest is minder.

----------


## jens

Nou is er ook de xs serie van crown

hoe zijn mensen daar over te spreken, ze zijn wel een stukje duurder maar de prijs valt me zeker niet tegen

----------


## Master ®

@ sis:
eigenlijk helemaal niet zo veel[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
ik heb altijd actieve speakers
dus geen versterker nodig[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
daarbij weet ik wel die merken die jij op 
noemt best goedde versterkers maakt
die je niet kunt vergelijken met een DAP

----------


## Master ®

@ LJ-Martin:
ja en je kunt er nog wel een paar meer opnoemen
bijvoorbeeld: een Dynacord zeker niet slecht
of een EV en er zullen er nog wel meer zijn
van topkwaliteit :Wink:

----------


## VERVALLEN

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Ook wordt de XLS vrij warm




Hier draait diene soms 8 uren aan een stuk, en ik heb eigenlijk geen warmteontwikkeling in mijn XLS versterker.

Ik vind hem zeer goed.

----------


## Master ®

Geplaatst door PowerSound

Ook wordt de XLS vrij warm 


Licht eraan hoe je er mee om gaat
Als je flink gaat liggen blaazzen dan zal
die zo warm zijn ja maar als je uhm gewoon
lekker op 4 ohm laat draaien 
dan heb je er geen omkijken naar heel de avond.
En als word ie warm, ijskoud is ook niet goed. :Wink:

----------


## Michel_G

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Master ®_
> 
> Geplaatst door PowerSound
> 
> Ook wordt de XLS vrij warm 
> 
> 
> Licht eraan hoe je er mee om gaat
> Als je flink gaat liggen blaazzen dan zal
> ...



Neem aan dat jij ervaring hebt met deze versterker ? 

Onderbouw deze uitspraak dan eens wat meer. 

Lekker op 4 ohm ? wou je dus zeggen dat hij pas warm wordt als hij op 2 ohm draait ? Zijn maar bar weinig versterkers die echt optimaal presteren op 2 ohm en nog minder die daar ook niet warm bij worden. Gemiddelde versterker zal toch wel warm worden als je hem de hele avond (vol) laat draaien op 4 ohm.

----------


## VERVALLEN

De onze XLS-602 draait hier veel op 2 x 8 ohm. Prestaties zijn echt OK, en warmte is niet te merken.
Ook ijskoud zal 'm niet worden .

Het enige nadeel vind ik dat de ventilatoren tamelijk veel lawaai maken.

----------


## Peter Dumon

ik doe een onderhoud in een danscafe met 8 Crown XLS-602 versterkers.

Schade:
- in totaal 7 defecte ventilators
- 1 versterker is volledig stuk omdat een ventilator stuk is gespat (volledige kortsluiting)

Voor de rest geen bridge mode (ik denk enkel bij de oude types) en een zeer uitgekleede versterker aan de binnenkant.

Overduidelijk een low budget ding,
XLS hoeft niet voor mij.

Maar vol lof over de MA en I-Tech serie!

----------


## HR Soundproductions

Kijk altijd nuttig om gebruikerservaring na 6 jaar te krijgen :Wink:  :Wink: 

Aangezien je onderhoud doet, kun je mss aangeven hoeveel draaiuren die amps al hebben gemaakt (en fan gaat nl. een flink aantal uren mee), dus mss is hier gewoon sprake van dat de fans allang vervangen hadden moeten zijn.

Ik heb een rackje gehad met 4 van deze versterkers, gewoon omdat deze goedkoop waren en eigenlijk iedereen wel het merk Crown kent. Wat mij vooral opviel is dat het klankmatig redelijke versterkers waren. Had hiervoor 4 stuks EP2500 van Behringer en deze Crowns klonken echt een stuk aangenamer. 

Toen ik ze kocht had ik wat bedenkingen erbij
- budgetserie welke redelijk nieuw is, dus weinig ervaring van anderen
- betrouwbaarheid
- hoe realistisch zijn de datasheets

Het rackje was al aardig wat keren op pad geweest (verhuur) en heb ik na goed 2 jaar weer verkocht zonder dat er ook maar problemen mee zijn geweest.

----------


## Carl

Als er in een horeca tent 7 van de 8 ventilators kapot zijn, weet ik zeker dat er veel te weinig onderhoud aan is geweest. (nooit dus)
Als die bierpomp net zo goed onderhouden wordt.......
Eigen schuld van de uitbater en niet van de amps. 
Okee, ze zijn goedkoop, maar ze hebben toch een aantal jaren probleemloos gewerkt toch? Er is er één echt kapot, door oververhitting wegens kapotte fan.
Die fans zitten ongetwijfeld vast door stof, nicotine en andere ongerechtigheden.
Als je die niet in goede staat houdt, kun je dit verwachten, logisch toch?
Aan de andere kant, de kroegbaas heeft geld in zijn zak gehouden door geen onderhoud te doen, dat kan hij nu mooi uitgeven aan wat nieuwe versterkers.
Ook serieus dure versterkers hebben hetzelfde onderhoud nodig, dus de keuze destijds was wellicht zo gek nog niet?

----------


## tha_dj

Hebben er 2 stuks in gebruik, al een jaartje of 5 inmiddels, en met 1 afgelopen zomer het probleem kapotte ventilator gehad.

Maar deze versterker viel dan ook door dit probleem in de protect, en sloeg netjes uit doordat deze te warm werd.

Snap ik dus niet dat in die tent daar er zoveel stuk kunnen zijn zonder dat er problemen waren !!!

En ohja, wij spuiten onze versterkers minimaal 1 keer per jaar ( bouwvak ) volledig uit en maken ze stofvrij.

----------


## moderator

XLS202/402/602/802 in de verhuur.
Gaat wel eens wat stuk, maar opvallende uitval. Niet in aard als frequentie.

Ventilatoren die stuk gaan, in een vaste installatie... Ben gelukkig niet de enige die eerder denkt aan frequentie van onderhoud dan aan een product wat niet deugd!

----------


## rolanddeg

Ik heb een behoorlijk trauma opgelopen door de XLS602... Dit is echter al wel een behoorlijk aantal jaartjes geleden, toen ze net op de markt kwamen.

Ik was aan het werk in een tentje wat later een 'belastingparadijs' bleek. Het publiek was zegmaar van het zelfde kaliber  :Frown:  Alles wel, de tent stond overvol en de hitte was bizar. Ineens zie ik een aantal rode lampjes in het amprack verschijnen (4x XLS602) en achter elkaar hoor ik het geluid in delen van de tent wegvallen, totdat het binnen een minuut helemaal stil is. Ik weet niet precies meer wat er gebeurde, maar er ontstond een revolutie onder het publiek wat zich onder andere tegen de DJ en mijn persoon keerde. Ineens stonden er 600 vechtende mensen voor ons neus, met een steekpartij als gevolg. Heb gelukkig kunnen vluchten en m'n laatste werkdag daar was een feit  :Big Grin:  (Sta je dan, als 16 jarige zwartwerker...)

Uiteindelijk bleek een slechte koeling de oorzaak te zijn. De volgende eigenaar heeft achter het versterkerrack een stel ventilatoren in gebouwd, sindsdien schijnen er geen problemen meer geweest te zijn. Maar om deze reden heb ik nogsteeds een vreemd gevoel bij de XLS-serie. Al ben ik er de afgelopen tijd weer een behoorlijk aantal tegen gekomen: stuk voor stuk goedwerkende en goedklinkende versterkers. Zolang je ze maar voldoende koeling geeft, en dat heb ik inmiddels wel geleerd  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## tha_dj

Tja.....ik heb ook een van de eerst serie XLS verterkers, en NOOIT echt last gehad.

Maar ja VENTILATIE !!! is wel het magische word, want de ontwikkelde warmte moet wel weg kunnen en anders slaat de beveiliging toe.

Dus zorg jij niet goed voor de versterker, dan doet hij het zelf wel, meer heb je niet nodig toch !

Blijf het goed versterkers vinden voor hun geld, en draai er nog altijd mee, alhoewel op de grotere set de xti wordt ingezet ( is een heel andere prijs / kwaliteit )

----------


## salsa

Nou, ik heb diverse XLS modellen verkocht en het enige wat ik tegen ben gekomen is idd koeling is onder de maat en enkele electronica deeltjes onder bemeten.
Voor het geld prima versterkertjes, in vergelijking met de XTI heb ik minder problemen gehad met de XLS modellen.

Overigens knallen er bij ons 4x NEXO LS500 subs per kant op een Crown XLS5000d, je weet niet wat je hoort...

Dave

----------

